# Best way to cover nicotine stained walls.



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey guys. I have just purchased a house to remodel and the walls are about as yellow as they come. Woman smoked like there was no tommorow for about 30 years in the house without one coat of new paint. Do i need to pre clean the walls or can i paint straight over them with a stain blocker?

:thumbsup:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Apply a coat of BIN shellac primer. If you want to wash them, feel free, but I don't see the need for it. Unless of course the nicotine is running down the walls, and the walls feel real sticky if you touch them.


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 30, 2006)

ProWallGuy said:


> Apply a coat of BIN shellac primer. If you want to wash them, feel free, but I don't see the need for it. Unless of course the nicotine is running down the walls, and the walls feel real sticky if you touch them.


yeap:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bamawildcat (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm not a painter, but I used a solution of bleach and water to clean a cileing and then a coat of Kilz oil based primer, and could no longer see or smell the nicotine.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Years ago i used to clean windows and we had a cleaner that would take that horrible stuff of with ease but i wouldnt know where to get that from over here. The last thing i want is that smell coming back.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

I disagree with "Application to Cover"...........Clean then application!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

well i found the stuff i used to use. it's was a form of Trisodium Phosphate. will wash down everything with this before i paint just in case.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

If the walls are sticky tsp is the way to go. However you will probably run into problems if you don't scrub off the sticky thick tar. Shellac is great but the tar can bleed through even oil primer if you don't prep right. I like to rinse down the wall with tsp, then scrub with comet or other abrasive, then wipe off residue, let dry and then shellac.


----------



## Baron (Nov 23, 2009)

Wash with tri sodiumPhosphate as best as possible and it may take a few coats of a shellac based primer. I had and aunt who smoked three packs a day that we painted her ceilings with three coats of Bin and then finished. Imagine what her lungs looked like?!


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

ProWallGuy said:


> Apply a coat of BIN shellac primer. If you want to wash them, feel free, but I don't see the need for it. Unless of course the nicotine is running down the walls, and the walls feel real sticky if you touch them.


Ayup!!!


----------



## lopreste (Nov 13, 2009)

*walls*

I second the tri sodium phosphate. you can pickup at your local paint store or home improvement store works great and you only need a little bit. Also works great if you have really greasy, dirty clothes just add a scoop and it will do miracles.


----------



## harmonpa (Feb 26, 2016)

The other product to maybe consider is a dry cleaning sponge prior to tsp will help save on tsp. There are a few products out there that are water based now but good old shellac is the best still like B I N. This guide may also help.


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

Harmonpa, I think the OP has got this job done by now, infact he is probably ready to paint it again.


----------

